# This, too, shall pass.



## Jlove

would *هذا أيضا يجب تمرير*  be a close translation of the quote "this too shall pass" if not, what is the closest of translations?


----------



## Haroon

Hi Jlove:  ...&quot; shall &quot; , away from legal documents , equal will......&quot; pass &quot; may be succeed or be accepted .....thus, the phrase may be : وهذا أيضاً سوف ينجح / يمر / يقبل ... more context may shed more light.


----------



## Mahaodeh

The literal meaning would be: وهذا أيضا سوف يمرّ but I believe the meaning of the expression is closer to: وهذا أيضا سوف ينقضي. My understanding is that it's used to refer to a bad situation that seems as if it would "destroy life as we know it" so to say.


----------



## LA KUPI

*Hello! Can anyone help me with the arabic translation of the phrase: *

*"This too shall pass", o en español: "Esto también pasará"*

*Thank you so much!!*

*Bye*

*Laura*


----------



## nado92

la kupi said:


> *hello! Can anyone help me with the arabic translation of the phrase: *
> 
> *"this too shall pass", *


*هذا أيضا سوف يمر أو يعدي*
*we say this when someone is in trouble and we want to strengthen him  we tell him,don't worry . It will be fine. this  will pass too as the  previous hard ones have  been overcome before   *


----------



## Naliworld

Hi there,

I'm looking to find a very short arabic translation (or abbreviated form) of the phrase "This too shall pass". After trawling around the forums for a while I turned up with دوام الحال من المحال. However if possible I would like to find a shorter version.

Searching around google for a while though I came across this that contains a picture captioned "This too shall pass written in Arabic". As I can't post URLs, the page can be found as the first google hit by typing in the keywords "this too shall pass ahrengot"

However, I haven't found this version anywhere else on the web.

Can anyone confirm that the picture is really "This too shall pass" in Arabic? Many thanks!


----------



## Jlove

What is the difference between هذا أيضا سوف يمر أو يعدي and وهذا أيضاً سوف ينجح / يمر / يقبل  ??


----------



## rayloom

يمر & يعدي is pass in the sense of passing! يعدي althogh correct in MSA, it feels colloquial.
ينجح is pass in the sense of passing a test.
يقبل means accepted.


----------



## إسكندراني

يبدو لي أنّ المعنى المُراد هو:
ستفوت هي الأخرى
أو
سيفوت هذا الموقف أيضاً
أو
سيذهب عنك هذا مثلما ذهبت من قبله الهموم


----------



## A-class-act

Naliworld said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking to find a very short arabic translation (or abbreviated form) of the phrase "This too shall pass". After trawling around the forums for a while I turned up with دوام الحال من المحال. However if possible I would like to find a shorter version.
> 
> Searching around google for a while though I came across this that contains a picture captioned "This too shall pass written in Arabic". As I can't post URLs, the page can be found as the first google hit by typing in the keywords "this too shall pass ahrengot"
> 
> However, I haven't found this version anywhere else on the web.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the picture is really "This too shall pass" in Arabic? Many thanks!


دوام الحال من المحال would be a good idiom.


----------



## psxws

A-class-act said:


> دوام الحال من المحال would be a good idiom.



What would be the literal translation for that?


----------



## Ghabi

psxws said:


> What would be the literal translation for that?


The lasting of a condition is impossible.


----------



## ayed

I think you need the context to give a better meaning ..


----------



## إسكندراني

BTW in Egyptian Arabic I would normally say مسيرها وتعدّي or هانت.


----------



## Jlove

So وهذا أيضا سوف يمرّ is a correct translation?


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes but it isn't in use so doesn't bring the same connotations.


----------



## Jlove

Why isnt it in use?


----------



## Jlove

What about ‎​هذا ايضا سوف يمر ??


----------



## Xence

This is a too literal translation (post #3).
If you're looking for an idiomatic expression, then دوام الحال من المحال (post #6) is the best one, in my opinion.


----------

